# Groomer states she can’t puppy cut / teddy bear cut pups (4 months old)



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

I have taken the pups to the groomer three times now to try and get them used to grooming. I give them a bath once a week and bush each day. We have been working with holding their “beard” and praising praising when they stay still. Have taken the butt end of the clippers, turned them on and run them over the pups so they get used to that vibrating feeling and sound. Not sure what else I can do but the groomer states she can’t cut their fur/hair since they won’t corporate. 

Any thoughts or suggestions??
Thanks


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to state that eventually I would like to groom the pups on my own as I already groom my MaineCoon cat. Do you think I would have luck with starting to do this now with the pups?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Why do you want to have their coats cut when they are already pretty short at only 4 months of age?

It sounds like you are doing a fine job getting them used to being groomed. I don't think there's any reason you can't do whatever you want yourselves. There are good threads on this forum in the Grooming area. I'd recommend you go there and check through them. You'll have lots of reading to fill you in.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have always got my dogs use to grooming before I take them to the groomers. Even if they have been older, I still like to prepare them for it. You are on the right track you might what to give small treats and as they get older and you are able to do more give them only one treat at the end. This is life long for your pups. I got a knew professional dog dryer it has a louder whine and blows a lot of air. My lhasa is fine he has use one before, My Male Hav was apprehensive at first, I let him check it out and only used it a bit the first time, same with the second, now he is fine. My female is scared of it so it may take many times, I still use the reg. blow dryer so its fine it just takes longer. The time you take preparing your pups now will make all the difference no matter if you do them yourself or you send them to a groomer.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

just take care of them yourself, if you have the knowledge and the experience, go for it!! I totally would!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing a really good job with them. I have problems grooming Maddie. 
Do they bight at the comb? and do they bark at the dryer? Do they let you look in their mouth? can you clean their ears? cut their nails? 
Boy and you have two! You are doing really good. I tried to cut around the feet and that worked once. Have you tried that yet. I watched a movie on line about groominghttp://www.renaissancehavanese.com/groomingthehavanese.htm and then I was recommend a book By Heather . I need to remember where I wrote it down
Take a picture so we can see the kids before you give them a cut
If I was to have taken Maddie in at 4 mo I would only have a lite trim .


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds like you're doing the right things. If the groomer can't cut their hair bc they won't cooperate, it might the groomer not the dogs. The first groomer (at Petsmart) I went to charged me extra bc they needed extra hands to get him still enough to do his ears and feet (I only get a sanitary cut on my boy). Next time, I went to a different place (small boutique type with great reviews online) and that groomer said he was very sweet and very easy to work on. I think it might be the different atmosphere or level of experience of the groomer that did the trick.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I am going to go onto those sites suggested and check them out. I will just continue to work with them and maybe switch groomers if they can’t work with them this next time I take them. I groom the cat but am a bit hesitant for some reason to groom the pups. Maybe I just need to get over that !


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Mobile Groomer*

Hi AnnMarie,
I would definately try another groomer if you do not want to do yourself (I do not want to either, although I do trim their faces etc). Someone else can be the bad guy as none of them love the grooming experience, but they are pretty good. I have a mobile groomer which I love as the dogs are just in the truck for a relatively short time. My groomer now has a converted shuttle bus and she has added her brother to work with her and they can do two at a time. I have had in-home grooming for about 25 years, but did have to try another groomer about five years ago after my groomer moved to Florida. I did not like that, they were there for 4-5 hours and my senior dog shook the entire time. Now she only has to be stressed for about an hour.

My groomer does exactly what I want, as I want a puppy cut to replicate as much as possible what I puppy looks like au natural.

I googled mobile grooming in Ann Arbor and found this business in case you are interested.

http://businessfinder.mlive.com/10093210/Primped-and-Pampered-Pet-Mobile-Spa-Ann-Arbor-MI


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you Judy. I did not think about the fact that I would be the bad guy to my pups when grooming them. I was just thinking of the cost savings. Something to think about. Thanks for the link. I will check them out.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My four have never been the groomers. I started them as pups and I have given some good and bad haircuts. If I am not happy with the cut, at least it was free and it always grows back. You learn as you go, and it get easier and easier. Plus they know and trust you so will remain calm with you. Hubby has even built me my own grooming room which has made things so much easier. Good Luck, which ever way you go. But don't be scared to do it yourself.


----------

